# Which are your favourite MTB specific shorts?



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

I have owned mostly Fox, Endura and Troy Lee.
My favorite so far are the previous TLD Ace. I believe 2013. I like to ride without a backpack on short <2h rides and the Ace used to have noce deep pockets with zippers. I can fit on my phone, car keys, shock pump a few snacks.
The new ones have smaller pockers, so looking for some ideas.

Which ones are your favorite, either winter or summer mtb shorts?


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

I also have the previous TLD Ace shorts. I mostly use them for cooler weather. For warmer weather, I prefer the Fox Ranger but recently picked up many pairs of DaHui hybrid shorts from costco, they're my fav fair weather shorts, ultra thin, 4 way stretch. I use Ace liners under 'em.

Shock pump in shorts pocket? How often do you use them?


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

siata94 said:


> I also have the previous TLD Ace shorts. I mostly use them for cooler weather. For warmer weather, I prefer the Fox Ranger but recently picked up many pairs of DaHui hybrid shorts from costco, they're my fav fair weather shorts, ultra thin, 4 way stretch. I use Ace liners under 'em.
> 
> Shock pump in shorts pocket? How often do you use them?


I like to play with the suspension setup. I don't bring it on every ride though.
But I can fit a banana and apple in it too. It can be a mess when I crush.


----------



## softbatch (Aug 19, 2014)

Fox Attack Q4, if you watch you can find some great deals on Amazon for them.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Royal Matrix. 

Only improvement it needs is 14" inseam in the 30" size. It's 14" in bigger waist sizes, but they scaled the inseam down to 12", since apparently they think skinny people are also short. Rather have the length and hem it if needed, than have it shorter.

The Ace is on my list. Just waiting for a deal to pop up on them. Most I've paid on mtb shorts is $60, due to waiting on sales.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

Varaxis said:


> Royal Matrix.
> 
> Only improvement it needs is 14" inseam in the 30" size. It's 14" in bigger waist sizes, but they scaled the inseam down to 12", since apparently they think skinny people are also short. Rather have the length and hem it if needed, than have it shorter.
> 
> The Ace is on my list. Just waiting for a deal to pop up on them. Most I've paid on mtb shorts is $60, due to waiting on sales.


Waiting for a deal on Ace shorts as well. Last time I seen one was on steepandcheap about 2 years ago. They went for around $50, if I remember correctly.
Hmm, 30" waist is my size. 60$ for the ace would be a good buy.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

i'm loving my Humvee 3/4.

i have a bunch of liners, so i just keep running those thru..and not washing the outsides. whatever..i get gross by the first hill, so i quit caring.

i will however buy another pair..soon.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I've always liked ZOIC, excellent materials, great cut and durable, not the cheapest.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Nema Telonix

These shorts have a zippered pocket on each side that stores stuff on the back of my thigh, which I think is probably the safest possible place to carry stuff. I've been carrying my phone (in a protective flip cover) in that spot for about 5 years now without any trouble. To be fair, I mostly ride in a forest with few rocks. But my pads get plenty of use.

I don't like back pockets because I've been known to fall on my ass. I don't like side pockets because I've been known to fall on my side. I don't like front pockets because the contents usually migrate to the side. Back-of-thigh has worked out really well for me.

Nema's Humvee shorts are almost as good, but the back-of-thigh pocket is closed with a small velcro patch rather than a zipper, which doesn't inspire quite as much confidence.

Unfortunately the Telonix shorts seem to be out of production (for example, Chain Reaction Cycles has sold out, and CambriaBike only has two sizes left) so if anyone else knows of shorts with a similarly secure pocket for a phone, I would love to get a recommendation.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Zoic Black Market.
Don't look like MTB shorts and the removable liners are excellent.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I take you mean baggies? Zoic Ethers...love them for XC etc. type riding.


----------



## attaboy (Apr 4, 2008)

In extremely hot + humid weather where shorts get soaked thru in first 30 minutes, I like Endura Humvee Light.


----------



## Ryltar (Aug 31, 2014)

I love Endura cloth but for some reason most people think that they are "noob" mtb rider cloths (i dunno why).

Kennys is also making damn nice cloth and they look damn sexy (those blue-white-orange 2015 titanium cloth are so sexy).But they are damn hard for me to get them.

Royal Racing is also doing fine work with their cloths so they might be my next choice.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

My old TLD Aces are still my favorites, wish they hadn't messed with them. The new Aces are too XC for me.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I have also used the Endura Humvees...a bit too heavy duty for XC riding but nice shorts non-the-less.


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

I've tried Fox & TLD but the fit is just a bit off for me. I have found Zoic to work for me the best. They fit well, have good pocket design and last a looooong time. They do lack in the flashy colors and design department unlike the TLD's.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I bought the REI house brand Novara Exposure Double Bike Shorts on clearance for a little over $40. Very happy with them. They are lightweight with an attached liner that has a really comfortable chamois pad. The liner is permanently attached to the outer shell by three loops that can get tangled in the wash, but I don't find that a problem.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

Anyone rides in Pearl Izumi Elevate?


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Sweet protection hunter enduro, expensive but the best shorts I've used.
Lightweight, sturdy and a nice cut for wearing pads underneath.


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

Zoic Ether are hard to beat. Good deals on Amazon every once in a while & sometimes the Zoic site will have a sale on the shorts w/out liner. Zoic's Black Market short isn't bad either...just picked up a pair on Amazon for $17.66...rediculousness.


----------



## movingmountain (Jun 6, 2004)

Zoic Ethers also


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

To be honest I only know my Humvee shorts by name because I ordered them from Amazon. The rest: zero clue. I buy for fit, and not to look to goofy. Never noted a single brand of my shorts. 


Sent via Jedi mind trick.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

OldGringo said:


> Zoic Ether are hard to beat. Good deals on Amazon every once in a while & sometimes the Zoic site will have a sale on the shorts w/out liner. Zoic's Black Market short isn't bad either...just picked up a pair on Amazon for $17.66...rediculousness.


I think I paid $60us a pair for my 3 pairs of Black Markets.


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

I've been trying quite a lot of (baggy) shorts from Dainese, Zoic and TLD. I finally found a model that fits me nicely (I'm 5'9.5"/160 lb with long torso) and is pretty afordable: the TLD Skyline shorts. They are not too baggy, but enough so I can wear my knee pads whenever I want, the fit is good (true to size) and I find the velcro adjusters very useful. The Ace look good, but are too expensive, IMO.


----------



## Tangent1 (Aug 25, 2015)

I usually just rock my swim shorts, will have to try some Zoics.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Arebee said:


> I bought the REI house brand Novara Exposure Double Bike Shorts on clearance for a little over $40. Very happy with them. They are lightweight with an attached liner that has a really comfortable chamois pad. The liner is permanently attached to the outer shell by three loops that can get tangled in the wash, but I don't find that a problem.


I have the same shorts and I really like them. Durable, lightweight, pedal well, great for hot weather and relatively cheap. I wish they were a little longer but they are not too short.

I have these on order:
Dakine Boundary
TLD Moto
THE Industries Tek2

I'll report back once I get some seat time with them.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Zoic is having a pretty good sale now....I just stocked up 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

OldManBike said:


> My old TLD Aces are still my favorites, wish they hadn't messed with them. The new Aces are too XC for me.


The TLD Ruckus shorts are actually an updated version of the old Ace shorts. Haven't tried them yet, but they look promising.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I just picked up a pair of Race Face Stage shorts that tick all my boxes. 6 pockets, long enough for knee pads, belt loops, great fit, and the black colour makes my ass look smaller. They are light with a little stretch to them, not too baggy but easy to move in.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I received my Dakine Boundary shorts today.

They fit great and sit just barely below my knee so they are shorter than I expected but pretty average at 13" inseam. The material is much thinner/lighter than expected. They will be fantastic for summer rides when its over 100F! They have one pocket on the right thigh which will work well for my cash or cards but may not work for my cell phone due to the pocket placement. I take a lot of pictures during my rides so this may be my biggest gripe. The material is very stretchy and will not offer much protection in then event you crash. The Novara Double Exposure shorts in contrast are built of a much heavier material and more durable but the inseam is shorter at 10". I got them off eBay for 1/3 retail price so I'm super happy with the purchase.

If you're looking for a super light short that looks great and works well for long summer rides this could be of interest to you.


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

just ordered a couple of pairs of Zoic to try out, thanks for the tip.


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

The Ether shorts for $40 at Zoic.com is a great deal. Also, the black market shorts are currently $18-$25 on Amazon (depends on size). Its a step or two down from the Ether but hard to beat for the price.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a pair of Ethers, but I don't find myself wearing them as much as the leg opening is fairly narrow, making them not work as well with knee pads, and the shorts are a little shorter so some of my leg between pad and short shoes. I still wear them in the winter on rides where I don't need knee pads. Other than that, I wear Yeti Teller shorts or Freeland shorts. I picked up a pair because I have a Yeti and thought "why not?" and liked them so much I got more.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I received my Troy Lee Design Moto shorts yesterday.

First ride (3.8 miles with 4 minutes of straight climbing) with a temperature of about 65F they were very comfortable but I noticed my cellphone that was kept in the right thigh pocket had sweat on the screen when I took it out. That makes me think these shorts may be too hot to wear during summer rides when temps are over 100F. The material is very thick in comparison to the Dakine Boundary shorts and moderately thicker than the Novara Double Exposure shorts. If I planed on crashing I'd want to do it with the TLD Motos.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Unless the pocket is waterproof inside and out the phone will get sweaty. I put mine in a sandwich bag if it's wet out or the phone is in my pocket.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Travis Bickle said:


> Unless the pocket is waterproof inside and out the phone will get sweaty. I put mine in a sandwich bag if it's wet out or the phone is in my pocket.


Thanks Travis! I never had the problem with the Novara shorts or my regular old cargo shorts. I figured it was due to the design and materials of the Motos.


----------



## TheOrca (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Alpinestars Pathfinder baggies. I really like the fit, material, durability, and style. I have two pairs of these. 5 pairs of shorts total and these are by far my favorite.

The fit is spot on. I like my baggies a little loose but not too loose. These are perfect. I wear a 34 in Levis and a 34 in these. They are perfect length for wearing with or without pads too. 

The material is stretchy to move with you, but not at all clingy to you when you sweat. They breath extremely well, even in the Southeast humidity.

I've had several crashes in them. Not a single rip or tear of the main material. I did loose some stitching to a nasty slickrock crash at DuPont.

They look pretty darn good if I do say so myself too. I can wear them to grab a beer post ride and not feel too weird downtown.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

This is a question I have been thinking a lot about lately. I have 17 pairs of shorts from Yeti, Royal, Oakley and Jett Gear. And, I honestly can't pick a favorite. I'd like to have a short designed that has all the features that I like from my shorts and sell them. I also use my MTB shorts to workout at the gym. They all work very well for gym use. I have to say that Jett Gear, who is no longer in business, makes the best shorts as far as build quality goes. But, it's hard to pick a favorite when it comes to features.


----------



## Tangent1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Just picked up a pair of Black Market's for $13 shipped. Yay Amazon Prime!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Tangent1 said:


> Just picked up a pair of Black Market's for $13 shipped. Yay Amazon Prime!


Link?


----------



## Tangent1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Link?


Amazon.com : Zoic Men's Black Market Shorts, Black, Large : Cycling Compression Shorts : Sports & Outdoors

Size XL with Amazon Prime


----------



## Tangent1 (Aug 25, 2015)

People have been saying they run a little small, hopefully XL fits well.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks, good to know that, I seem to be right in between a medium and large, so large it is.


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

I've received my Zoic Black Market. I typically wear size 30, medium was a good casual fit, neither baggy nor euro looking. I suppose a large could work for a more loose fit. Haven't tried them yet but the liner seems like good quality, the shorts fabric is ultra thin and should be great summer riding or casual shorts. Literally giveaway price!!!


----------



## greddyvox (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm still looking for the PERFECT pair of riding shorts.

I recently bought a pair of Race Face Ambush, and also the Stage shorts. Great shorts, but not perfect.

Not many reviews out there for the Stage especially, so here's my take on them, to add to the comments further up this thread.

The Stage shorts are lightweight, stretchy, slightly flappy at the knees (built to take knee pads well). 

Pros: Six pockets all with zips, breathable fabric that is great for warm weather and gives that barely there feeling when riding. Belt loops are a big plus. 

Cons: maybe too stretchy and feels fragile (haven't crashed in them yet but if I think there are high chances for a stumble on a ride I won't wear them), shorts tend to slip, possibly because of the stretchy material even at the waistband - the belt loop is essential here. 

Race Face Ambush shorts are heavier and thicker, more fitting than the looser Stage shorts, but definitely comfy still. 

Pros: Great ventilation, with additional zipped vents across the thighs for even more cooling. Stronger construction than the Stage. Belt loops are always a plus.

Cons: Shallow pockets, not so good for phones in the waist pocket while riding, but the side cargo pockets work for that - stuff doesn't swing about so much in these compared to the lightweight Stage shorts. Slightly scratchy feeling fabric.

Despite my complaints about these Race Face shorts, I still like them, especially compared to the Troy Lee Moto shorts which were a little bit overkill for trail riding. I might try the Skyline shorts, but the lack of at least four pockets makes it a bit of a deal breaker.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

I must be the only person who wears a bag/pack/hydration thing, and not worried at all about pockets on my shorts.

Worst case I can just put my under seat baggie on for my phone/keys.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

LinkyPinky87 said:


> I must be the only person who wears a bag/pack/hydration thing, and not worried at all about pockets on my shorts.
> 
> Worst case I can just put my under seat baggie on for my phone/keys.


I usually wear a pack but I tend to take a lot of pictures so my phone needs to be in my pocket for quick and easy access. Everything else goes in the pack. Unless it's a hardcore ride then even the phone doesn't make the cut. Too busy holding on for dear life to snap photos!


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

LinkyPinky87 said:


> I must be the only person who wears a bag/pack/hydration thing, and not worried at all about pockets on my shorts.
> 
> Worst case I can just put my under seat baggie on for my phone/keys.


I always have my wallet and keys in my pockets. I don't want to dig around for my wallet when it's beer time. I often put an energy bar in there as well so I can have a quick snack. I used to put all that stuff in my pack but I find pockets much more convenient, plus you can use the shorts for around town or hiking as well.


----------



## Tangent1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Glad I picked them up when I did, $36 now. Well worth it in my opinion. XL fits me well and I'm normally a large. Very impressed with the quality. +1 for Zoic.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

yeah i can see the dealio with pockets i guess. I would hate to come off tho and land on my phone, damaging either my phone or leg. Thats always been my worry.

Personally I usually only take the phone or snacks out when i pull up for a quick stop.


I've got an el'cheapo bag, I need to upgrade to one that has pockets in the bottom strap/harness thing for phone/snacks. Atleast it has plenty of internal pockets so I don't have to go looking for too many things.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I was worried about landing on my phone so I picked up a Timbuk2 pouch that attaches to my shoulder strap. If the ride is tamer then the pocket is fine but we ride some difficult stuff regularly.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

siata94 said:


> I've received my Zoic Black Market. I typically wear size 30, medium was a good casual fit, neither baggy nor euro looking. I suppose a large could work for a more loose fit. Haven't tried them yet but the liner seems like good quality, the shorts fabric is ultra thin and should be great summer riding or casual shorts. Literally giveaway price!!!


I was a bit worried about the thinness of the material but they've lasted for the last year without an issue so far.


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

back up to $30 on amazon, still a great deal at that price imo.


----------



## Aimant (Apr 16, 2013)

TLD Ruckus is my favorite. I bought 32 grey camo. Breathability, look and the fit was fantastic. Then ordered a black camo with the same size but those were small. I returned it back. Then I tried Sprint. It seemed heavy duty and non-breathable for my trail riding. In summer, I tried to order Poc Trail Vents but couldnt get 32 black uranium color one.


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

Travis Bickle said:


> I always have my wallet and keys in my pockets. I don't want to dig around for my wallet when it's beer time. I often put an energy bar in there as well so I can have a quick snack. I used to put all that stuff in my pack but I find pockets much more convenient, plus you can use the shorts for around town or hiking as well.


I like to have my wallet, keys AND most importunity my phone in my pockets (even when using my Camelbak) just in case of some kind of emergency, etc., especially when I'm out on my own and riding where there's few other people around. My thinking is I could reach my phone much easier in a thigh pocket than in my pack if I end up injured somewhere.
I have both Humvees and Zoic Ethers---Even when it's hot I prefer the more substantial fabric of the Humvees partly because all that stuff in my pockets stays put better than in the thinner Ether fabric---with those things bounce and flop around more. I wear the Zoics more for just knocking around, sports, etc. than I do for riding now.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

I've been super happy with the Endura Single Track II shorts. Which reminds me its time to search for some summer close-outs.


----------



## hardboiled (Jun 10, 2006)

my current fav's are Pearl Izumi Elevate. the fabric is at the slightly heavier end of the spectrum, but it's got a good amount of stretch and was comfortable through the summer months. nice slim/tailored fit in the butt that doesn't catch on the saddle, inseam length is spot on just at the knee, and plenty wide to fit knee pads. zippered side pockets, zippered fly and two buttons for the fly closure. they just work. they come without a chamois, I usually wear my Specialized Swat bib with them.

I just picked up a pair of Royal Stage shorts. not sure if I'll keep em. chamois seems mid-range, the outer shorts fabric seems fairly light but not delicate. inseam is pretty long, they sit below the knee on me. fit is pretty good otherwise, they also sport a slim/tailored fit, not overly baggy but not too tight.

I also like the Spec Atlas Pro shorts, mostly because they come with the Swat bib which I love. the chamois in the Swat bib is the weak point, it's a typical mountain mid-range offering, but fine up to about 3-4 hrs in the saddle, and the storage pockets in the bibs are awesome. I'd like to see the shorts offered with the "Pro" level Swat bibs. the outer shorts are a super light weight fabric, not sure how durable they'll be long term, but they felt very comfortable. they have a velcro fly which I hate, and is the reason I haven't bought them yet. hoping they ditch the velcro for a zipper when they refresh the line.

I am not a fan of Fox clothing at all. it's been several yrs since I've tried any of their shorts but in the past they had terrible chamois and generally low quality product.


----------

